# Culinary Internships



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

I had a place all lined up but then the chef unexpectedly and suddenly left, so now I have 3 weeks to find an internship...1st year NECI student. The school keeps pushing resorts and I don't really want to go to a resort (nothing against them, just that I want to work in restaurants so I want restaurant experience). 

Are there any websites that anyone knows of where I can find a place? Anyone have any contacts, etc? Need help.

Thanks.


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

If I remember correctly, you do 2 internships at NECI, right? If worse comes to worse, take a resort; you can get a restaurant on your second go-round. If you're ever in a pinch for a job, having that experience could open a door. Not to mention the fact that your work experience will look more well-rounded to any employer.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

Ugh. It just seems so souless. 

I dunno. That would definately be a worst comes to worst scenario.


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

funny, its the other way around here - you first get a job and then you get sent to school.

Im with greg with the "go to the resort" advice. several reasons render this choice logical:

1) Resorts generally have a larger staff base and therefore have more opportunities to learn specialised skills not available in SME type restaurants which use a more generalist approach to food ops

2) A foot in the door as it would be, can prove usefull later on in your career with potential contacts

3) Most resorts have international operations as opposed to a localised restaurant location

4) Having a broad clientele exposes you to more styles of cooking (i.e. local and international cuisines etc)

Dont dismiss resorts as a source of experience - there is much to gain from working in one. Just remember, a resort is a condensed version of a city, with a great many opportunities waiting without the need for multiple interviews for each and every job. Dont get me wrong, there would be possible disadvantages (cabin fever, etc), but if you look at the positives rather than the negatives, you will gain.


----------



## cadillac (May 15, 2006)

I know this sounds stupid, but I'm a freshman in high school :blush: and i absolutely love cooking. Where are some good schools I can write to to get information about college? I'm in NC, but anywhere on the east coast is good enough for me.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Cadillac, The French Culinary Institue, Culinary Institue of America and Johnson and Wales are the first three that come to mind. I am sure some else can add to these. Do a search here and you will come up with some answers. I am sure this topic has come up before.

Regards Cakerookie...


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

I just found out today that I got hired on to Craft Dallas...a new outpost of Tom Coliccio's Craft. Really excited about this one. Had a great interview/chat with the chef de cuisine, and he sounds great and like he knows his stuff. Gonna be cool to be part of the opening team at a great place like this. 

Glad I held out and got something I really wanted and am excited for, as opposed to just settling for something else.


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Good to hear things worked out. Being part of an opening team is another one of those things that look good on your resume'. Nothing ever goes quite as planned for openings, so you'll be able to see how a good chef and crew can roll with the punches. I'v done it in both FOH and BOH; it's an invaluable experience.


----------



## chef david (Jun 2, 2006)

I am a senior in High School. I am Aspiring in my cooking abilities. Publishing a cook book and filming a dvd that will show Quick and easy meals for the high school graduates. both will give me a cooking credit next year. so what school do you all recommend in the area of north idaho for schooling


----------



## neci-ized (Jun 11, 2006)

I know a great one...NECI! New England Culinary Institute. Located in Vermont. I am also a second year student there...lol


----------

